# 

## rychuka

Witam.

W sierpniu planuje wylanie fundamentów. Ma ktoś namiary na betoniarnie / skład w którym tanio kupię beton i stal zbrojeniową.
Z góry dziękuje i pozdrawiam.
rk

----------


## mp_krk

Jaki rejon Małopolski?

----------


## MORHOT

Myślenice:
Stal: 2550 /tona
Beton B20: 175 - 235 /m3 z pompą.

----------


## rychuka

> Jaki rejon Małopolski?


Gmina Iwanowice - 20 km na północ od Krakowa.

----------


## rychuka

> Myślenice:
> Stal: 2550 /tona


to jet strasznieeeeee drogo  :big tongue: . Na wszystkich składach do których dzwoniłem dostawałem lepsze oferty ...

----------


## pir

Kupował ktoś ostatnio stal 12 i 16 w okolicach Krakowa/Wadowic? Jakie ceny udało się Wam uzyskać? Pytam, bo kompletuję właśnie materiały na fundament i przyznam szczerze, że szukam dobrych ofert...

----------


## tlalken

W Grupie oświęcimskiej znajdziesz namiar na firme Hermig z Nidka koło Andrychowa. Wrzuciłem ich namiary na czarno-białą liste wykonawcow w Okolicach Ościęcimia..
Są tani pewni i godni polecenia. Nie ma z nimi żadnych kłopotów. Zdecydowanie odradzam Bryzka w Andrychowie

----------


## Akaro

tlalken : "Zdecydowanie odradzam Bryzka w Andrychowie"
A co konkretnie masz Bryzkowi do zarzucenia? wydalismy  w firmie sporo kasy na stal od bryzka, jest dobrej jakosci w dobrej cenie, dowieziona na miejsce w normalnym terminie. cena byla konkurencyjna,
jesli ktos pisze "zdecydowanie" to pasowalo by sypnac jakims argumentem, inaczej glos jest bezsensowny i bezuzyteczny zupelnie jakby jakies dziecko zabieralo glos w piaskownicy

----------


## tlalken

> tlalken : "Zdecydowanie odradzam Bryzka w Andrychowie"
> A co konkretnie masz Bryzkowi do zarzucenia? wydalismy  w firmie sporo kasy na stal od bryzka, jest dobrej jakosci w dobrej cenie, dowieziona na miejsce w normalnym terminie. cena byla konkurencyjna,
> jesli ktos pisze "zdecydowanie" to pasowalo by sypnac jakims argumentem, inaczej glos jest bezsensowny i bezuzyteczny zupelnie jakby jakies dziecko zabieralo glos w piaskownicy


A więc Akaro 
Po pierwsze, gdybyś poczytał moje posty a nie tylko odwiedził mój profil to byś się doczytał i nie czepiał się teraz. 
Ja u Bryzka w sklepie kupuje bardzo dużo, ale w drzwiach obok z lewej strony nic juz nie kupie, bo nikt mi łaski nie bedzie robił !!! 
Chyba że bedzie tam ktoś inny któremu zależy na sprzedaży i zadowoleniu klienta, a nie chodzeniu z zadartym nosem
Do chłopaków w sklepie nie mam żadnego problemu, znają się na wszystkim, mają fajny wybór  i jak czegoś nie wiem to doradzą zawsze.
Po drugie
Pewnie dla tego, że bierzesz na firme jesteś inaczej traktowany, przez pracownika. Bo jesteś tam często, może się z nimi znasz, może masz jakieś układy.
Przychodząc do Bryzka najlepiej, żebyś potrzebował duuużo, wiedział czego i w jakiej ilości potrzebujesz i najlepiej żebyś zamówił tyle, żeby Ci nie brakło bo małej ilości - tak jednemu facetowi z oświęcimia który brał u nich na cały dom - napewno Ci nie dowiozą
A po trzecie zajrzyj tutaj:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthread.php?162292
Ja się na Bryzku (Stal zbrojeniowa ) przejechałem i nie polecam, dobrze, że przez przypadek trafiłem na firmę Hermig z Nidku. Może się trudno dodzwonić do nich  bo szef to człowiek pracy i nie zawsze słyszy telefon, ale przynajmniej jest tańszy, traktuje poważniej klientów i jak ci coś zabraknie to napewno Ci dowiezie. 
A uwierz mi, że niestety nie jestem jedyny, których przyciągneło żółto czarne logo  i sie niestety rozczarowali w Dziale Sprzedaży Stali
A teraz Akaro powiedz czemu mając 2 posty bronisz Bryzka? He

----------


## agrafka8

Stal-1990-2120....beton b20 216 z pompą.....

----------


## Akaro

re:A teraz Akaro powiedz czemu mając 2 posty bronisz Bryzka? He 

bronie tych ktorzy sami nie moga sie bronic, ja z nimi nie mialem wiekszych problemow, jakbys przytoczyl od razu te argumenty to bym sie nie czepial.
ogolnie uwazam za nieprofesjonalne wyrazenie negatywnej oceny bez jej uzasadnienia
ps. od jakiej liczy postow wolno bronic a od jakiej atakowac? ;P

----------


## tlalken

Akaro - wiem, mogłem od razu przytoczyć i tutaj bije się w pierś. 
Może dlatego, że pisalem o tym w grupie oświęcimskiej to nie rozwinąłem tego  w tym temacie.
Planując budowe i jej wszystkie detale od razu zakładałem, że stal bede kupował u Bryzka i nie bede tracil czasu na szukanie gdzie indziej. Jednak po pierwszej wizycie w sprawie stali poprostu odechciało mi się. Jak wcześniej napisałem w sklepie u Bryzka kupuje nadal i jestem zadowolony, bo jak zadaje pytanie to mam odpowiedź, jakąś oferte, ewentualnie alternatywe dla tej oferty - i po tym widzem że komuś się chce i mu zależy.
Ale ja przecież pracownika w dziale stali do pracy i samej chęci do niej zmuszał nie bede  :smile: 
Nie zrozum mnie żle, bo mi naprawde nie zależy na kłótniach i psuciu tego forum, ale to właśnie Ty w swoim 2 poście na tym forum nawrzucałeś mi od :"dziecka z piaskownicy"
Pozdrawiam

----------


## pir

> Stal-1990-2120....beton b20 216 z pompą.....


Czy mogę prosić o ewentualne namiary na stal? Jeżeli nie chcesz ogólnie może być na priva.

tlalken, Akaro - dzięki za kolejne informacje!

----------


## agrafka8

Pir.....stal kupiłam STALPRODUKT....transport własny(200 zł),beton Krak-Bet ....negocjować ceny....

----------


## tlalken

Dawać dawać

----------


## GoksaP

Podbijam temat.

Szukam prętów żebrowanych w dobrej cenie. 
Północ Krakowa, a dokładnie Michałowice.

Beton B25 z tego co się orientowałem dzisiaj, kosztuje 191zł brutto przy zakupie min. 20m3 (pompa i transport w cenie). Oferta z KRAK-BETu

----------


## maxus79

ja rowniez dolaczam do pytania  gdzie w okolicach bielska skoczow  cieszyn kupic tanio  stal ,beton ,bloczki fundamentowe ?

----------


## yari 88

A moze ktos poleci dobry i tani beton z okolic Gorlic???

----------


## JarekKRK45

Witam , pewnie pytanie o stal już nie aktualne , ale może komuś teraz się przyda ... Sambud 2  Kraków ul. Łowińskiego , ja tam kupowałem

----------


## karolek33

obecnie beton można zamówić  przez internet np przez platformę eBeton tam do wyboru jest wiele rodzajów betonu myślę że jakość takiego betonu z betonomieszarki byłaby najlepsza.

----------

